# Sehe keine Maus unter KDE



## JohnDoe (13. Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute bei mir Suse Linux 7.3 installiert.
Alles lief gut...
Nach dem Start von Linux (KDE) sah ich dann aber meinen Mauszeiger nicht mehr. Er ist aber da. Wenn ich einen Rahmen ziehe, sehe ich den Rahmen.
Bei dem Windowmaker war der Mauszeiger auch nicht zu sehen. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Wo ich grad beim schreiben bin.
Wie war nochmal der Befehl zum Auslesen des Bootsektors in eine Datei.
Ich will noch den NT-Loader verwenden und das ging ja mit einer Kopie des Bootsektors der Linux-Partition.

Und wie kann ich unter Linux eine DFÜ-Verbindung realisieren und eine Firewall einrichten.
Welche würdet ihr empfehlen.

Danke für antworten...


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juni 2002)

7.3 Suse 

konsole :
su + passwort
yast 
neue hardware 
isdn karte 
administration
isdn konfiguration

bzw Suse Handbuch seite (die im inhaltsverzeichnis steht )

Zu deinem KDE Problem :
definier die maus mal neu in der XF86-Config 
die du unter 
/etc/X11/ findest.

nimm dazu einer der vollgenden Programme:
sax2 unter X 
sax unter konsole
xf86config unter konsole.

zu dem Bootsektor.
Schreib dir deinen Lilo einfach in die Boot partion indem du in der 
/etc/lilo.conf 
boot=/dev/hda 
oder hdb , c wie halt deine linux platte ist.

Weiteres dazu :
Suse Handbuch :
Windows NT und Suse Linux auf einer Festplatte


----------



## JohnDoe (13. Juni 2002)

Danke,aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich nur die Hälfte verstanden. Ich bin noch ein Anfänger in Linux.

Mit dem Bootsektor:
das ging ungefähr so:
dd bs=512 ....

ich weiß die Parameter nicht. Auf jeden fall speichert man das dann auf C:. Und im Bootloader sagt man dann: Datei="Linux"


Mit der Maus muss ich probieren. Und das mit dem Internet auch. Ich hab aber analogmodem.

Nochmals Danke.


----------



## Christian Fein (13. Juni 2002)

nein nicht gleich mit dd kopieren.

Da du Suse 7.3 hast kannst du genau jeden einzelnen schritt im Suse Handbuch nachlesen.
Absatz:
Windows NT & Suse Linux auf einer Festplatte

da steht die vorgehensweise Punkt für Punkt, besser als dir das jemand erklären könnte da ausführlicher.

Auch Analogmodem lässt sich dort konfigurieren. habe grad kein yast bzw Suse laufen.

Aber auch dazu gibts ein grossen Abschnitt im buch.

Geh das mal schritt für schritt durch wenn dann noch fehler auftauchen dann schreibste hier rein wie deine Einstellungen sind bzw was die Logdateien sagen.


----------

